# Growing a Satori seed crop



## Hackerman (Sep 13, 2014)

Based on all the good reviews here, I ordered some Satori seeds yesterday.

I notice they don't offer a fem'd seed so I got the regular. It started me thinking.......

If I get a nice male and I allow the crop (or some plants) to pollinate and seed, will the seeds retain the same genetics as if I bought new seeds from a seedbank?

I usually like to clone but I travel a lot so my garden has to go in spurts. Because of that, I often need to start with seeds.

If I end up liking Satori as much as you all do, I would grow a few plants to stash a couple hundred seeds for later.

My last grow was from seeds I grew in 2003 so I know some seeds can last a long time if they are stored properly. 11 year old seeds and every one popped but 2 and they were still white and immature. 

Just curious if it's worthwhile to grow a seed crop.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2014)

I have made satori seeds. Not hundreds, just a few with preflowers and a male. It worked very well.  Haven't had to buy any in a long time. I hope you love satori as much as I do. I would get nothing done with out it.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks, I may just do that.

Yeah, I would like to have a nice stash of 2 things... Satori and the Landrace Afghan Kush (seeds are on the way for those, also). Then, I'll start trying everything in between. LOL This Critical Mass in kind of in-between so I'll have that while I wait for the next few crops to finish.

I wish they would hurry up and do a federal recreational legalization. When they do, I am going to turn my whole house into all grow rooms. LMAO


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2014)

That is a nice dream.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 13, 2014)

Just curious... is it bad etiquette to do it?

I mean, would a breeder ask you to not do this if they could?

Like I said, just curious about seed etiquette. LOL


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 15, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I have made satori seeds. Not hundreds, just a few with preflowers and a male. It worked very well.  Haven't had to buy any in a long time. I hope you love satori as much as I do. I would get nothing done with out it.



Clones are for sure your best bet for a couple of reasons.

First, like Rose mentioned, preflowers will give you the best seeds. Much more so than more developed buds.

Second, once males go into flower it seems there is no turning them back but kept in a veg state as clones you have them whenever you wish. Just don't try and take clones in flower. It will work with females, but seldom, if ever, with males. I've tried it.

Third, for both the females and the males, you can pick and choose the best of both sexes for your breeding and not interfere with any smoking bud.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 15, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Just curious... is it bad etiquette to do it?
> 
> I mean, would a breeder ask you to not do this if they could?
> 
> Like I said, just curious about seed etiquette. LOL



I wouldn't think so. If I buy heirloom seeds, I certainly save seeds from those plants, or anything that is open pollinated.

I'll usually still buy the same seeds again till I check out my own saved seeds, but this is like a back up in case I screw up.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2014)

In my little brain, Mandala would love you to share their special gift to the world. I have heard of some breeders like that. Seems like they would be that way too.


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Just curious... is it bad etiquette to do it?
> 
> I mean, would a breeder ask you to not do this if they could?
> 
> Like I said, just curious about seed etiquette. LOL



Not in My Opinion. Especially if these are to be kept for yourself and not sold in direct competition of the Original Breeder.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 15, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Just curious... is it bad etiquette to do it?
> 
> I mean, would a breeder ask you to not do this if they could?
> 
> Like I said, just curious about seed etiquette. LOL



Dude if you paid for the seeds they are yours to do whatever you want with...  make a million of them and feed'em to the birds if ya want....


----------

